# Late Season Stratagies



## SoCal Kid (Apr 10, 2007)

I will be hunting whitetail in ohio during their late muzzleloader season from Dec. 27-30. What strategies have worked for you this time of year on whitetails? If i can get permission i will be hunting on a private farm but if not than ill be in a public wildlife area, which is mostly forest with some fields. I know that deer will be feeding heavily this time of year. Since i live in California I don't have a tree stand or ground blind and wouldn't mind still hunting or spot and stalk, since thats what i do here for mule deer. Also, any advice on scents, lures, calls, ect.?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

You'll for sure want to key on the feeding areas for that time of the year. Also, go where the does are because there will still be some post-rut activity. Doe in heat will still work, also I wouldn't be to aggressive with the calling but a few tending grunts might help. Use the short clicking grunts...as that is a sign a buck is about to breed the doe, that might bring a big boy out of his slumber. Hunt hard


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I like hunting first thing in the morning...Most deer this time of year are on red alert from all the preshur...The big bucks are vary nocturnal...I like to slip in my stand or ground blind a good hour befor shooting time, and catch deer coming back to bed down for the day...The colder it is the better...It makes deer get up and move around...Thay have to feed more than once a day...Good luck


----------

